# Opinion on New Labs



## LissaJ56 (Sep 30, 2012)

Haven't been on the forum in a while, but am still dealing with the ever changing world of Hashi's.

Here are my latest labs. What do you think?

TSH 2.56 .03-5.6

FT4 .79 .61-1.12

Just went through what I thought was a crazy hyper phase, complete with shakiness, weakness and just plain feeling like heck. I also found that I have low vitamin D, so began taking 5,000 a day to see if that would help, but really believe it contributed to my problems by giving me major heart palps.

I did some reading and found that vit. D should be taken with magnesium, which I was not doing. So, I stopped taking it and (fingers crossed) the palps have stopped.

So, here I am, I take no meds at all because my doctors (I have seen 2, one for second opionion) tell me that it won't help because of the Hashi's. I'm totally perplexed.

Any thoughts?


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Lissa,

My personal experience with the vitamin D.

I took 5000 iu as well. I felt like I was having a heart attack in the beginning, but that subsided. I didn't take mag. I stopped the Vitamin D as I didn't lose any other symtoms. It is still low so I will be taking some again soon.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> FT4 .79 .61-1.12


Hypo - what replacement are you on? You should shoot for mid range. Ignore TSH.

Vit D gives me anxiety when it gets too high. I take 5K IU 6 days a week. If I take that 7th pill I do feel hyped up. Lab results have confirmed this for me.


----------



## LissaJ56 (Sep 30, 2012)

I am not taking any replacement. Endo says I don't need anything. GP says he'd like to see my FT4 higher, but did not recommend a replacement either. I'm at odds about what to do. Don't want to make things any worse than they are. Just want to feel good and energized again. I am 56 and always been extremely active and slim. I am now, as of the last year, chubby and move like a snail. Not good.

As for the Vit. D3, I believe that it is necessary for a body, but am not sold on a high dosage, or at least not for me.

Thank you both for the replies.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I was reading the posts regarding Vit D and went back to check my last bloodwork. Mine is :VITAMIN D 25-HYDROXY

13

30 - 100 range

No one said anything about it, should I be trying to get extra D?


----------



## LissaJ56 (Sep 30, 2012)

I am suprised your low D wasn't mentioned by your doctor. You might want to ask him/her about that and see what is recommended.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree, ask the doctor about your vitamin D. Was iron tested for you? Sometimes those deficiencies go hand in hand for thyroid folks.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> I was reading the posts regarding Vit D and went back to check my last bloodwork. Mine is :VITAMIN D 25-HYDROXY
> 
> 13
> 
> ...


If you supplement - be sure to re-test after a few months. I had low range #'s and find I must supplement with 5K IU 6 days a week. It keeps me in high range where I feel my best. It gives me energy but if it gets above range I feel anxious.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH 2.56 .03-5.6
> 
> FT4 .79 .61-1.12


Call your GP and ask them to call you in a trial of 25mcg of levothyroxine for 2 months and go back and be re-tested


----------



## karenhj (Oct 21, 2012)

I just got latest labs too. Keep in mind I have had this issue for a few years without meds. So, I have just received combination T4 (25 mcg) and T3 (5 mcg) prescription today, so haven't filled it yet. I also received a total body cleanse.
My labs:

TSH - 5.458
FT3 - 3.2 (2.3-4.2)
FT4 - 1.27 (0.89 - 1.76)
Thyroglobulin - 2165 (2500 in January) 
TPO - 406 (693 in January)

If anyone has any thoughts on the above mentioned meds for hashi's, please let me know. I know we are not doctors. I just was curious to know some thoughts. I did try Armour last year for a few days, but it caused palpitations that I didn't like. I will go slow on the synthetic and see how that does. I have gained alot of weight in the past two months because I have been craving chocolate/carbohydrates and have not been eating well. Hopefully, the cleanse will help with that too.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I recommend adding the T3 med in slowly. I just started on Cytomel again about 2 weeks ago and am slowing building my way up to the full 5mg dose I was given to start with. I started for a week with half of the dose (and split that in half, too, and took half in the morning and half in the afternoon) and have slowly over the last 10 days built up to the full dose, although I still cut that in half, too. My heart is super sensitive to T3 so I took my time to build up to the full dose to avoid crazy palpitations and an elevated heart rate.


----------



## LissaJ56 (Sep 30, 2012)

Got a prescription for 50MCG of Synthroid from my GP. Will be seeing my endocrinoligist today to make sure we are all on the same page. Having high hopes that everyone will be in agreement. I'm looking forward to having more energy than a fly, which is my current state.


----------

